# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Հասկանում ես, որ երեխադ մեծացել է, երբ...

## Ուլուանա

Կարծում եմ` բոլորիս կյանքում էլ լինում են պահեր, երբ մեր երեխաները, որոնց մենք` որպես ծնողներ, մի տեսակ հակված ենք ընկալելու որպես փոքր, մեկ էլ էնպիսի բան են ասում կամ անում, որ անակնկալի ենք գալիս ու էդ պահին գիտակցում, թե ինչքան են մեծացել, որ արդեն էդպիսի բան կարող են ասել կամ անել  :Smile: : Էդպիսի պահերը հաճախ հիշարժան են լինում ու մեզ համար կարևոր, ու կարծում եմ` դրանք արժե պահպանել: Նաև հետաքրքիր է ուրիշների հետ պատահած նմանատիպ պահերի մասին կարդալը, լսելը: Մի խոսքով` գրեք ձեր երեխաների էն պահերը, երբ հասկացել եք, որ արդեն «մեծ» են:

----------

Adam (22.10.2018), Agni (10.12.2021), Cassiopeia (21.10.2018), Chuk (22.10.2018), Արշակ (28.10.2018), Գաղթական (21.10.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հասկանում ես, որ տղադ մեծացել է, երբ լսում ես, որ փոքր եղբոր համար հեքիաթ է կարդում  :Love: :

Էսօր առավոտյան ննջասենյակում էի, մեկ էլ լսեցի, թե ինչպես է Արեգը (7 տարեկան) հյուրասենյակում եղբոր` Դավթի (2 տարեկան) համար հեքիաթների հայերեն գրքից «Սևուկ ուլիկ, սիրուն բալիկ»-ը բարձրաձայն կարդում: Դա վերջացրեց, հետո էլ «Գնդլիկ բոքոնիկը» կարդաց: Վերջին օրերին ամուսինս էր էդ հեքիաթները կարդում Դավթի համար, էսօր էլ Արեգը, բազմոցին նստած, փոքր եղբորն էլ կողքը նստեցրած, մեծավարի, արտահայտիչ առոգանությամբ կարդում էր հեքիաթները  :Smile: :

----------

Adam (22.10.2018), Agni (10.12.2021), boooooooom (21.10.2018), Cassiopeia (21.10.2018), Chuk (22.10.2018), erexa (21.10.2018), ivy (21.10.2018), Jarre (27.10.2018), kitty (25.10.2018), Lion (22.10.2018), matlev (21.10.2018), Srtik (22.10.2018), Աթեիստ (21.10.2018), Արշակ (28.10.2018), Բարեկամ (23.10.2018), Գաղթական (21.10.2018), Ձայնալար (22.10.2018), Նիկեա (24.10.2018), Տրիբուն (21.10.2018)

----------


## ivy

Հասկանում ես, որ մեծացել է, երբ Quiz-ային խաղերի վրա քեզ տեսնելիս` խորհուրդ է տալիս ոչ թե էն թեմաներից հարցեր ընտրել, որոնք լավ գիտես, այլ էն թեմաներից, որոնք չգիտես, որ պատասխաններից նոր բան սովորես։
Հասկանում ես, որ մեծացել է, երբ ուզում է ինքն էլ Ակումբում գրանցվել և նույնիսկ քննարկման մի թեմա ունի մտքում, հետն էլ՝ ալիֆրանկի մի մականուն  :Huh:

----------

Agni (10.12.2021), boooooooom (26.10.2018), Cassiopeia (01.11.2018), Enna Adoly (29.10.2018), erexa (26.10.2018), Jarre (27.10.2018), Sambitbaba (26.10.2018), Srtik (26.10.2018), Աթեիստ (26.10.2018), Արամ (31.10.2018), Արշակ (28.10.2018), Գաղթական (02.11.2018), Յոհաննես (26.10.2018), Շինարար (26.10.2018), Ուլուանա (26.10.2018), Ռուֆուս (26.10.2018), Տրիբուն (26.10.2018)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հասկանում ես, որ մեծացել են, երբ մտնում ես ննջասենյակ ու բոլորին ծածկված ես տեսնում։

----------

Agni (10.12.2021), Tiger29 (02.11.2018), Գաղթական (01.11.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Հասկանում ես, որ մեծացել են, երբ մտնում ես ննջասենյակ ու բոլորին ծածկված ես տեսնում։


Ես վերջը չմեծացա ։Դ

----------


## Բարեկամ

Հասկանում ես, որ մեծացել է, երբ տանում ես հետդ շոփինգ, որովհետև իրականում իր խորհուրդների կարիքն ունես․․․

----------

Agni (10.12.2021), Արշակ (02.11.2018), Գաղթական (02.11.2018), Ուլուանա (02.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Իսկ ես անընդհատ եմ զգում իրենց մեծանալը ու վախենում եմ..
..վախենում եմ չհասցնել վայելել իրենց մանկությունը..
..ու միշտ չեմ հասցնում...

----------

Agni (10.12.2021), Բարեկամ (02.11.2018), Տրիբուն (02.11.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հասկանում ես, որ երեխադ մեծացել է, երբ կոմպով կամ հեռախոսով ինչ-որ բան ես ուզում անել, չի ստացվում, ու ինքը քեզ հուշում է, թե ոնց անես:  :Jpit: )

----------

Sambitbaba (06.10.2021), Աթեիստ (04.10.2021), Արևածագ (04.10.2021), Գաղթական (05.10.2021), Նաիրուհի (04.10.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հասկանում ես, որ երեխադ մեծացել է, երբ կոմպով կամ հեռախոսով ինչ-որ բան ես ուզում անել, չի ստացվում, ու ինքը քեզ հուշում է, թե ոնց անես: )


Դա մեծանալուց չի, Ան ջան։ Նրանք ուղղակի ԳԻՏԵՆ։

----------

